# LPG New Stations.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

This Headline

Repsol plans to reach the 80 LPG filling stations in late 2010

is from here http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2009/11/06/castillayleon/1257525666.html

I was just having a browse to see if I could find any new LPG Stations in Spain. Repsol announced a plan to increase the number of stations a couple of years ago. I am not sure how many there were beforehand but 80 would be quite an increase. I have found this headline in on numerous sites but I can't find any info. on new stations which is not on two year old Repsol map. It has a total of 44 including some which at not been opened at the time of printing. It looks as though there could be up to 36 new ones. If only I could find them.

I wondered if anyone had any ideas. I suppose I could email Repsol. All the web sites I have found are in Spanish, Alan.


----------



## Rodley (May 13, 2009)

The Repsol website currently shows 34 LPG outlets and there is no mention of any additional ones at the moment.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Don't believe the Repsol website. I've been to one station that was said to have LPG (between Dos Hermanas and Seville) but there was nothing of the sort and the staff said "later, later".


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The web site doesn't even have all the sites from the two year old map. 

The point is that they announced an expansion programme around two years ago and there should now be approx. 80 stations selling LPG. Even allowing for the poor economy I am sure they will have done some if not all.

As the headline in my op shows the plan was that these would be opening around now. I am curious to see if I can find any of them, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Rodley said:


> The Repsol website currently shows 34 LPG outlets and there is no mention of any additional ones at the moment.


You illustrate my point. There are 44 on my two year old map, as I said, Alan.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Alan don't forget Repsol aren't the only autogas suppliers, take Barcelona they have two outlets, Agip also have two and Shell have two on the M/Way.

olley


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

DocHoliday -

_"the staff said "*later, later*"_

I bet they did not!

Surely it was the national response:

¡ Mañana, mañana !


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Is there a definitive map of locations of LPG (autogas) in spain and further more in italy? as a matter of interest, in france I have found most toll motorway services have LPG any comments? I have looked quickly on our MHF lpg locations, its a bit of hard work to navigate around it....


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

*LPG*

Alan, try this link http://poiplaza.com/index.php?p=sdb&d=1226&lstpg=ds&lsts=_LSTS_ It can show must counteries and with spain and Italy there are hundereds listed but not sure if they are LPG sites or bottle gas sites and coments?

PS the cordoba site is fine shown on this site, as I know that one


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Map for Spain here: http://www.spainautogas.com/

Click on Entrar, then Need a fill up on the left hand side of the next page.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

*Re: LPG*



clive1821 said:


> Alan, try this link http://poiplaza.com/index.php?p=sdb&d=1226&lstpg=ds&lsts=_LSTS_ It can show must counteries and with spain and Italy there are hundereds listed but not sure if they are LPG sites or bottle gas sites and coments?
> 
> PS the cordoba site is fine shown on this site, as I know that one


Like most of the LPG poi's from various sites , the ones on this site seem no better, they simply get a list from somewhere and stick it on their site without checking any of them.

For you guys who only need it for your domestic systems, that's not a major problem, but being LPG powered and large, (the RV not me :lol: ) I like to know with a fair degree of certainty that the poi is correct.

Spain looks pretty good, but then its an old copy of my map so should be.  I hope the rest are better than Denmark as only 1 of the 8 is correct, you can check that in street view. Its possible that the Denmark poi's are for bottled gas not Autogas.

Olley


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks Alan, got into the site but can't see and mention of needing a fill up are we talking the far left colum are where exactly.... please understand I can't speak a word of french, spanish Itialian I have difficialty with english let alown the rest


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Clive, Map for Spain here: http://www.spainautogas.com/

Click on Entrar, then Need a fill up on the left hand side of the next page. Towards the bottom beside the Union Flag, Alan.

Above the blue circle which looks like a CD.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*l.p.g*

:lol: hi all getting l.p.g in Spain is still a case of careful planing on your route as not to run out and with the sites only having on the hole 5amps maybe 10amps if your lucky so this time of the year it's your first choice for heating  it will be a long time before it like France for l.p.g :roll: be safe out there


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

Don't forget your new Repsol Euro Filler adaptor - another to add to the collection - well, everyone should have a hobby:

Hamilton Gas Products Ltd 
[email protected] 
028 9146 1111


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: LPG*



olley said:


> I hope the rest are better than Denmark as only 1 of the 8 is correct, you can check that in street view. Its possible that the Denmark poi's are for bottled gas not Autogas.
> 
> Olley


When we were in Denmark last year we were told they'd 'gone off' lpg (my expression, not theirs!).

Apparently the government had started to tax it very heavily so it ceased to be an attractive option.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

*Re: LPG*



JWW said:


> olley said:
> 
> 
> > When we were in Denmark last year we were told they'd 'gone off' lpg (my expression, not theirs!).
> ...


----------

